# Former Blazers Assistant Coach, Jack Schalow, Dies



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

http://www.2theadvocate.com/sports/2824916.html


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

his step son (as of when I last knew him, he was his step son) went to my high school. 

I know that Jack had some health issues a while ago. I hope the Blazers do something for him and the family.


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

> “When he was told on Nov. 5, 2005 that he had three months to live,” Brown continued, “Jack told the doctor, ‘That means I have to love the heck out of my wife and ride the heck out of my horse.’ ”


Great reaction. RIP, Jack.


----------



## RedHot&Rolling (Jun 26, 2004)

Jack was a class act and great assistant to Ramsay, Shuler and Adelman. He started with the Blazers in 1985 as a scout, then became an assistant shortly afterward. Fired with Adelman in 1994, he was one of the longest tenured assistants for the Blazers.

Keep riding, Jack!!


----------



## NeTs15VC (Aug 16, 2005)

R.i.p


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

This one's for you Jack:

:cheers:


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

www.trailblazers.com




> Honoring Former Assistant Coach Jack Schalow
> Jack Schalow, a member of the Portland Trail Blazers family for nine years, passed away Wednesday morning in his home in Salt Lake City after a long bout with cancer.
> 
> "The Portland Trail Blazers extend their thoughts and prayers to the family and friends of Jack Schalow," said Trail Blazers President Steve Patterson. "Jack was an integral part of this organization from 1985-94. He represented the Trail Blazers as an assistant coach in two NBA Finals and one NBA All-Star Game."
> ...


----------



## Kimberli trailblazer (Dec 18, 2019)

RedHot&Rolling said:


> Jack was a class act and great assistant to Ramsay, Shuler and Adelman. He started with the Blazers in 1985 as a scout, then became an assistant shortly afterward. Fired with Adelman in 1994, he was one of the longest tenured assistants for the Blazers.
> 
> Keep riding, Jack!!


----------



## Kimberli trailblazer (Dec 18, 2019)

[/QUOTE]
i had the opportunity to meet Jack at Rick Adelmans daughters wedding whereas I had managed all the temps for Red Lions in Jantzen Beach Oregon. I actually got to partake in the private suite as the caretaking of the family needs for Ricks Daughter before the wedding. What a pleasure to meet the Adelman family, Jack Schalow, John Wetzel and the whole team! Jack was a very kind man. 
In my teen years as a family basketball fanatic my father took us to the Blazers games in Portland and I as a teenager got to go onto the court to do free throws in front of the whole coliseum and was the only kid to make the free throw! I earned a 100.00$ gift certificate for Bales Thriftway grocery store. My family step mother took advantage of that lol. But it was great for me and my friends that watched the game from home lol. I LOVE MY BLAZERS!
Will be putting up for sale my autographed 1991 championship autographed Adelman , Schalow, Wetzel, April 2, 1991 
This was an epic time for me! 
,


----------

